# serrer les dents / (se) brosser les/ses dents - article défini ou adjectif possessif avec les parties du corps ?



## savin

je sais que l'on peut dire :je serre les dents mais si on dit: je me serre les dents ,c'est faux?ma prof française m'a dit que l'on peut également dire :je serre mes dents. cela me confond. pour les parties du corps on emploie généralement un verbe pronominal et l'article défini.


----------



## Magonette

Je crois qu'il faut regarder si il y a une confusion possible sur l'appartenance de la partie de corps considérée ...

Je tire la langue, j'agite le bras, je ferme les yeux, je serre les dents.

Mais, je me casse le bras /je lui casse le bras, je me peigne les cheveux/je lui peigne les cheveux, ....


----------



## tilt

Bienvenue sur les forums WR, Savin.

_Je me serre les dents _ne se dit pas. On aurait l'impression que je me serre les dents dans quelque chose, et pas les unes contre les autres.
Quant à _Je serre mes dents, _je trouve la phrase maladroite. Il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de la dire.


----------



## Chimel

Magonette said:


> Je crois qu'il faut regarder si il y a une confusion possible sur l'appartenance de la partie de corps considérée ...
> 
> Je tire la langue, j'agite le bras, je ferme les yeux, je serre les dents.
> 
> Mais, je me casse le bras /je lui casse le bras, je me peigne les cheveux/je lui peigne les cheveux, ....


Ce que tu dis est exact, mais je ne sais pas si ton explication peut aider nos amis étragers à faire la différence entre les deux tournures: pourquoi dira-t-on "Il se ronge les ongles" plutôt que "il ronge ses ongles", mais pas "je me serre les dents"?

J'essaie de trouver une explication simple pour différencier ces deux constructions, mais pour le moment je ne trouve pas.


----------



## tilt

Je pense avoir une idée intéressante.

-> Quand _on se ronge les ongles_, on indique ce qu'on fait *à* ses ongles, pas ce qu'on fait *avec *ses ongles.
-> Quand _on serre les dents_, c'est le contraire. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que _Je me serre les dents _serait plutôt compris comme je l'ai évoqué dans le message n° 3, à savoir utiliser ses doigts ou un outil quelconque pour exercer une pression sur ses dents.


----------



## savin

merci pour vos réponses, mais je suis encore un peu confuse .c'est un casse-tête . on dit  plutôt je me lave la tête  que je lave ma tête, car c'est clair   à qui appartient cette partie du corps. donc, l'emploi de l'adjectif possessif est un pléonasme . mais je ne peux pas comprendre pourquoi on dit je serre les dents .cela pourrait signifier que se serre les dents de quelqu'un d'autre. n'est-ce pas?de même, on dit je lève le doigt ou la main .je dirais je me lève la main ou je lève ma main .  bof ..je ne sais pas.  ma prof m'a dit que toutes les deux constructions sont justes pour les parties du corps, mais je pense que c'est plus compliqué.
merci encore.


----------



## mannenhitsu

Penser comment est dirigée l'action pourrait aider, qui fait quoi à qui/quoi, et appartenances.

_Je me lève le doigt_ sonne comme si le doigt était détaché, _Je lève mon doigt_ insiste que c'est bien mon doigt qui est là, sur la table.

_Je serre mes dents_ est affreux, je ne peux pas serrer les dents de quelqu'un d'autre, n'est-ce pas.


----------



## savin

afin de le mieux comprendre:si on dit :je me ferme les yeux au lieu de :je ferme les yeux , cela veut dire que je fais ce mouvement en employant mon doigt? et quand on dit je ferme les  yeux cela indique  l'action qui se déroule par mes propres yeux?oui oui oui .....tout se confond dans ma tête en ce moment.  et on peut serrer les dents de qqn d'autre si on le voit d'un point de vue plus surréaliste.je pense que  c'est possible .


----------



## LV4-26

savin said:


> merci pour vos réponses, mais je suis encore un peu confuse .c'est un casse-tête . on dit  plutôt je me lave la tête  que je lave ma tête, car c'est clair   à qui appartient cette partie du corps. donc, l'emploi de l'adjectif possessif est un pléonasme . mais je ne peux pas comprendre pourquoi on dit je serre les dents .cela pourrait signifier que se serre les dents de quelqu'un d'autre. n'est-ce pas?de même, on dit je lève le doigt ou la main .je dirais je me lève la main ou je lève ma main .  bof ..je ne sais pas.  ma prof m'a dit que toutes les deux constructions sont justes pour les parties du corps, mais je pense que c'est plus compliqué.
> merci encore.


Le problème ici, c'est que nous discutons comme s'il n'y avait que deux options. Or, quand on lit bien les posts, 3 sont évoquées. D'où la confusion.

1) Je serre les dents / Je tire la langue 
2) Je me serre les dents / Je me tire la langue 
3) Je serre mes dents / Je tire ma langue 

11) Je lave les mains / Je brosse les dents 
21) Je me lave les mains / Je me brosse les dents 
31) Je lave mes mains / Je brosse mes dents 

La différence entre 1 et 2 a bien été expliquée par tilt, il me semble
Quant à 3, elle est un synonyme possible -- mais peu élégant -- de 2 et beaucoup plus rarement de 1.

3 est plutôt exceptionnelle à mon sens. Dans tous les exemples qui me viennent à l'esprit, 21 est toujours préférable à 31.
(cf. la fin du post n°3 de tilt).


----------



## LV4-26

savin said:


> afin de le mieux comprendre:si on dit :je me ferme les yeux au lieu de :je ferme les yeux , cela veut dire que je fais ce mouvement en employant mon doigt? et quand on dit je ferme les  yeux cela indique  l'action qui se déroule par mes propres yeux?oui oui oui .....tout se confond dans ma tête en ce moment.  et on peut serrer les dents de qqn d'autre si on le voit d'un point de vue plus surréaliste.je pense que  c'est possible .


Je crois que tu as parfaitement compris.

Cela dit, "je me ferme les yeux" doit pouvoir s'entendre au sens de "je ferme les yeux". J'imagine assez bien cette construction dans le sud de la France, par exemple. Mais elle aura toujours un caractère plus ou moins humoristique.


----------



## savin

merci!!!! finalement,  je dois apprendre plusieurs choses autour de la langue française par coeur et les accepter comme une fatalité.c'est difficile de comprendre les différences de sens.


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Je pense avoir une idée intéressante.
> 
> -> Quand _on se ronge les ongles_, on indique ce qu'on fait *à* ses ongles, pas ce qu'on fait *avec *ses ongles.
> -> Quand _on serre les dents_, c'est le contraire.


Effectivement, c'est une explication qui me paraît pertinente pour différencier ce que LV4 appelle les options 1 et 2.


----------



## savin

est-ce qu'il y a une différence de sens dans ces phrases? je me mets de la crème sur le  visage-  je mets de la crème sur mon visage?


----------



## tilt

Je n'en vois pas de réelle, et je trouve donc la forme pronominale plus naturelle.


----------



## septentrionalis

savin said:


> merci!!!! finalement,  je dois apprendre plusieurs choses autour de la langue française par coeur et les accepter comme une fatalité.c'est difficile de comprendre les différences de sens.


A mon avis, la logique qu'on utilise pour créer ce genre de phrases est simple:
1. on ne peut utiliser un pronom possésif pour les parties constituantes de notre corps à cause d'une particularité linguistique appelée, dans la science du language, possession inaliénable. 
http://www.tidsskrift.dk/visning.jsp?markup=&print=no&id=99186
   On a déjà un fil sur le forum où vous trouverez une vive discussion sur cette question:
avoir les/des yeux bleus (magnifiques), avoir les/des cheveux blonds/blancs - article défini / indéfini
2. se brasser les dents vs. lever la main = une action "occationnelle" vs. une action "naturelle"
Cf.


> -> Quand on se ronge les ongles, on indique ce qu'on fait à ses ongles, pas ce qu'on fait avec ses ongles.


de tilt.
 On a même inventé un terme, pour décrire ce phénomène: "les dents ne sont pas auto-brossables". Au dernier paragraphe de la page 203 ici
http://artsites.uottawa.ca/wp-content/blogs.dir/polyphonies/2010/12/possessions.pdf
 il se trouve une très claire explication de cette notion.


----------



## septentrionalis

> je me mets de la crème sur le visage- je mets de la crème sur mon visage?


 Le regard que vous portez sur vous-même est différent. La deuxième phrase décrit plutôt la situation où vous êtes en train de regarder un film avec vous-même. Ou quand vous décrivez les actions que vous voyez sur une sorte d'ecran imaginaire: vous ne réalisez pas cette action, mais vous contemplez votre visage comme s'il n'était pas le vôtre.


----------



## LV4-26

Très bien vu, à mon avis. Dans _je mets de la crème sur mon visage_, il y a une légère prise de distance qui n'existe pas dans la version pronominale.


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, en revanche, c'est un peu du coupage de cheveux en quatre. _Mets-toi de la crème sur le visage _est tout simplement plus courant, et à mon avis un rien plus élégant, que _Mets de la crème sur ton visage (_et encore...), mais je ne perçois aucune distance plus ou moins grande, ni aucune différence dans la manière d'envisager l'action.

Si nuance il y a, elle est infime et elle ne devrait pas perturber les étrangers qui apprennent notre langue et qui, en matière de grammaire française, ont déjà d'autres chats à fouetter...


----------

